# My dwarf puffer haven



## lstratton (30 Sep 2008)

Well, since I started planning this tank in January and it's my first planted tank and i've had all sorts up with it and constant re-scaping, I thought I should put up a picture of how it is looking at the moment, finally, after all the help that you guys have given me, thankyou so so much.




It currently is home to 12 dwarf puffers, around 15 otos I think (I can never find them all), 4 amano shrimp and 5 red nose shrimp which are great fun to watch!









It is a Juwel Rio240, with 2 Tetratex EX1200 external filters (I removed the internal Juwel filter), the standard T5 lights at the moment, and pressurised CO2 from a FE.  Substate it eco complete and sand at the front.
I have some T8 lights which I used to have on, and was wondering if adding 1 or 2 of them would make the plants grow outwards and become a darket green?  But I'm worried about upsetting the balance that I have finally achieved!
Playing around with the camera settings -


----------



## joyous214 (30 Sep 2008)

wow nice. Love it. Love puffers... hoping this will get my other half on board to get another large tank with puffers!! I'm not holding my breath..!!


----------



## Tom (30 Sep 2008)

I bet they love it in there


----------



## the Guru! (9 Oct 2008)

Nice one mate. I love puffers.


----------



## keymaker (9 Oct 2008)

... and you've got the Predator on the 4th picture? 

Nice puffer tank! I love those fish too. How do they get along with the shrimp?


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Oct 2008)

wow nice tank


----------



## lstratton (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks guys.  They get along great with the shrimp, don't bother them at all, although I had some colomesus asellus puffers which went on the rampage when I tried them with some ghost shrimp.  I think the dwarfs are just too small, they'd rather pick at small snails or bloodworms.


----------



## mr_sharpe (4 Nov 2008)

wicked tank the puffers look cool  8)


----------



## Dwarf-P. (1 Mar 2009)

lovely tank, the puffers look a picture


----------



## Aeropars (2 Mar 2009)

I always thought you should only keep dwarf puffers alone.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2009)

Dwarf puffers are ok with things like F/W pipefish, shrimps, zebra danios, galaxy rasboras or similar in a nicely planted tank  Although each fish is different
love the tank by the way


----------



## davevauxhall (26 May 2009)

Wow inspiring tank.  I am setting up a tank for my three dwarf puffers and want to make it a smaller but equally heavenly version of yours.  Brilliant


----------



## CeeBee (29 May 2009)

What a lovely home they have


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2009)

I love these little bezzlers!

What do you feed them?


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Jun 2009)

any up-dates on this? i would love to see some pics


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jun 2009)

I missed this the first time around.  It looks lovely.  

What liverwort is it that you have on the driftwood and in clumps at the front?  Does it attach itself after some time like most mosses, or is it more like Riccia and will make a bid for freedom as soon as it can? (Actually, thinking about it, is it Riccia?!)


----------



## andyh (4 Aug 2009)

Just seen this thread, i am massive fan of dwarf puffers! I used to have a couple in a community tank, they were such characters! I am really interested by the fact you are keeping them with shrimp, i always thought that would have a go at the shrimp? I suspect that the dense planting helps?

As has already been asked by George, what do you feed them?
Any more pics updates would be appreciated! As i am setting up a tank at the moment and you may have inspired me !


----------



## lstratton (17 Sep 2009)

Sorry guys I haven't been on here for absolutely months!

I used to feed them frozen and live food, mostly bloodworm, they sucked on them like a piece of spagetti, very funny to watch.

Unfortunately I don't have them anymore.  I was struggling with the upkeep of the aquarium so turned it into a Lake Malawi tank for a while and now I've just decided to get rid of the tank altogether.

I do have a 60l tank though of my cousins, which i'm about to split into 2 35l arcs and am hoping to do an iwagumi style tank with just moss and CRS in one of them, so after I've done all my researching, I'll no doubt be back on here a lot.

loving catching up with all the journals though, very inspiring all of them!  Just wish I didn't have a day job, so that I could spend all day fiddling with all the tanks I'd like to set up


----------

